# [QLD] Pumicestone Passage - 9/10 June



## xerubus

Hi all,

I have been given fishing tokens to head out both Saturday and Sunday this week. I was thinking that the Pumicestone Passage could be a goer, weather prevailing.

Tide times are as follows:

Sat: Low 1015 High 1625
Sun: Low 1109 High 1730

As most of you know, I'm very new to this game, so don't look at me for good ideas of what/how/when 

I thought that possibly hitting some of the deeper holes in the passage near creek mouths might be a good idea with the promise of some rain this week. Here's a map showing the depths at the moment in the southern passage.










The dropoff at whitepatch has been offering the odd squire and parrot of late, and the creeks giving some nice catches of flathead that have moved in for the winter.

Ears well and truly open for any suggestions. Only thing I would say is that I'm new to the whole kayak thing, so you'll have to bare with me 

Perhaps early morning to catch the outgoing tide.. hover around some of the deeper holes for a while.. and maybe sniff around when the tide turns?

Last weekend I used a boat ramp on Kal-ma-kuta Drive (Sandstone Point) to launch which seemed okay. It's the ramp just north of the main spinnaker sound marine. Bit quieter here due to the sand covering the ramp at lower tide. If there is somewhere better to launch I'd love to know.

The only down side I can see is that being a long weekend the passage may be flooded with stinkboats and the weekend warriors that come and spoil the otherwise quiet area.


----------



## saysme

The best fishing I ever did was in the passage as a kid. I have a great uncle who lived at torbul and my brother has just built at Donnybrook. Can't wait to get up and visit them again. I'll even drive! I've been told its really starting to pick up since they stopped the commercial fishing.

steve


----------



## paddlepop

xerubus, i'd love to do a trip with you but i think you're right in assuming that the waterway will be unpleasantly busy this weekend. i'll keep a watching brief on this subject though to see how it develops for you.

by the way, where did you get the map from?

cheers and beers

pete


----------



## paddlepop

xerubus, i'd love to do a trip with you but i think you're right in assuming that the waterway will be unpleasantly busy this weekend. i'll keep a watching brief on this subject though to see how it develops for you.

by the way, where did you get the map from?

cheers and beers

pete


----------



## xerubus

steve.. the fishing has certainly improved since some of the commercial fishing has stopped. the real problem at the moment though is educating people that flatties over 70cm are breeders and should be let go. Always see a few people taking what they shouldn't be.

pete.. it could be a bit too busy this weekend, but we'll see. the map is a screenshot from bluechart. 

cheers


----------



## PDO

xerubus

I'm also new to kayak fishing but would love to join you anytime.

I can only get a leave pass for Sunday or Monday this weekend (kids soccer on Saturday)

So just let me knwo what you decide to do and I will confirm with you if I can make it.

PDO
Prowler 4.5 Elite
P.B
Snapper 56cm
Flathead 65cm


----------



## xerubus

no probs mate.. I'll let you know what/when/how.

My boys have a bye on saturday for soccer, which is excellent!! 

Monday won't be any good for me as unfortunately it's my turn to work the public holiday shift 

cheers


----------



## polylureosis

I am v.keen and up for anything. Also scored two leave passes!

Have only really fished the flats of Sandstone Point for bream on poppers: And that's a good backup option. 
But would be keen to explore a bit more of the passage.

I also need to get some casting practice in as I am booked in for a few days staying on Barron pocket dam starting Monday 

Ash


----------



## ArWeTherYet

I'm a possible maybe for Saturday. :? 
Not too worried about the boat traffic you'll get that most places on a long weekend. Actually it might be fun going for a ride on the wake of a 30' Riviera as it flies past :shock: .

If you drift south from the boat ramp, with the out going tide, and past the bridge there are some good drop offs near the rocks on the main land side out of the main channel traffic, plus you can fish around the shallows there. Too shallow for most stink boats.

The main problem with the passage is if there is strong southerly winds with the run out tide will make it a bit too choppy. If it's windy, as a plan B ????, I could meet you at the mouth of the Caboolture River, that's not a bad spot if it is windy and there's less boat traffic.


----------



## polylureosis

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> If you drift south from the boat ramp, with the out going tide, and past the bridge ... plus you can fish around the shallows there. Too shallow for most stink boats.


Yep - That's the area I chase the bream in. So Shallow I have never shared it with another boat. perfect.


----------



## xerubus

sounds like a plan.

Paul.. Ash... you can take the lead  This will only be my second paddle so I wouldn't mind learning a few things from someone that's not so wet behind the ears 

I'm right for anytime to set off. any time preferences chaps?


----------



## pcsolutionman

Id be up for a saturday paddle, I fish the passage between donnybrook and caloundra on a regular basis and im always up for a paddle so you can count me in. Reports look abit windy might be worth a go for some Jew around the mouths of the creeks especially after this rain. I have heard a few good reports from the roys road stretch over the last week including my brother who got a few good fish on live prawns a few nights back.

Lee


----------



## FishinDan

All sounding pretty good guys! I think I should be in too.

A few nice Jewies would be pretty good that's for sure!


----------



## xerubus

Jewies would be great to target! Always a nice by-catch when going for jew also.

Hitting the creek mouths sounds like a good plan if the wind picks up.


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot;

Hey Guys, would love to join but goota work both days this w/e.
i mainly fish the passge near bells creek south of caloundra.Hope you all get a feed and look forward to joining you guys next time.


----------



## PDO

It turns out I can make Saturday as well.

PDO


----------



## boggeyman

hi all 
i was planing to hit donnybrook saturday am if the stitches in my back hold i will be there donnybrook boat ramp 5am. using bait & plastic's


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Friggin 20 knt Westerlies!!!! bugga that, I think I will stay in bed 

Actually the weather bureau's not sure them selves yet so I will be playing it by ear. Make up my mind on Friday night when there is a better forecast.


----------



## xerubus

if the winds are up that high I'm out. Last weekend I got stuck in some 15 knot SE's with a run out tide and the passage was more than ordinary.

will keep track of what the whether decides it wants to do.


----------



## JimH

Could be intersting with tidal flow North South and Westerly winds - sick close to the big island - and if you get blown away you end up on the little island! Good rain we have had over the last 24 hours and some more to come should stur up some action.

JimH


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Damn weather gods!
There is the first decent rain for ages to flush out the creeks, then it is followed up with high winds and bitter cold westerlies at that.

SYNOPTIC SITUATION
Generally moderate SE/NE winds. A low has formed off the Capricornia coast today
between Rundle and Heron Islands. This low expected to track SE parallel to the
coast during next two days. Winds around this low expected to be gusty. The SW
change also forecast to be gusty on Thursday, persisting during Friday and
Saturday. 
Note: The forecasts are based on movement of low currently near Rundle Island.
These forecasts will be closely monitored and updated if the low changes
intensity or expected movement. Caution is advised during the outlook period as
this situation is very difficult to forecast correctly.

[issued 1506 Wednesday]
FORECAST FOR MORETON BAY 
Wednesday until midnight: SE/NE winds 15/20 knots. Seas to 1.4 metres. Rain. 
Thursday: SE/SW winds 20/25 knots. Seas to 1.6 metres. Rain. 
Friday: SW/NW winds 15/20 knots. 
Saturday: W/SW winds 15/20 knots.


----------



## xerubus

I'm feeling a little adventurous  I'm up for some creek action with deep drop offs. The fresh water will stir up a bit of action.


----------



## PDO

I'm in. I will check back on Friday night for final confirmation.


----------



## pcsolutionman

I think coochin creek would be a good option with the current forcast the wind is always less then half the main passage. My brother and I braved the rain tonight from the bank with live prawns and managed 3 solid whiting and 2 reasonable bream. the biggest whiting went 40cm. the creek was getting a good flushing too up around the fresh it was pounding through.

I know the area well and would be happy to show anybody around. There is a concrete ramp and ample parking just past the camping grounds.

Lee


----------



## PDO

Sounds good to me.


----------



## FishinDan

Hmmm.... Not looking really flash is it.....

Am dead keen on fishing somewhere though! Coochin sounds like it could be good.


----------



## JimH

Shurely it depends on wind directon. Westerly winds will blow across PP, and as it is relativey narrow, there should not be too much chop. I will check out the weather and may be have a test run Friday afternoon.

JimH


----------



## xerubus

I'll keep you guys posted as to whether I will be able to make it. Hurt my lower back yesterday which is causing a bit of grief.

Depending on the winds there are plenty of options in the passage to hide away and get some nice smooth water.

Out of interest.. where do you get those outlook charts from Dan?


----------



## ArWeTherYet

JimH said:


> I will check out the weather and may be have a test run Friday afternoon.
> 
> JimH


On ya Jim.....willing to freeze your balls off to test the water for the rest of us. :shock: :lol:.....so far Mondays looking good. 
The only place I know of for protection of westerlies is close in at Redcliffe. Should of gone out today, the bay was like a mill pond plus overcast.


----------



## FishinDan

I set this as my homepage for Internet Explorer (It's about all I use IE for...)

http://www.seabreeze.com.au/maps/qld.asp

You need to go through a couple of places to change the arrows, but once you change it, it stays there.

If you click on the top pic (The one I posted) on the page, it links to another page with tides, weather pages, synoptic charts, etc, etc.

Very very good site.


----------



## xerubus

thanks for that. much appreciated.

it was almost like glass out there today. did a quick trip over the bridge for a doctors appointment and was kicking myself that I wasn't able to go for a paddle.


----------



## Dodge

FishinDan said:


> I set this as my homepage for Internet Explorer (It's about all I use IE for...)
> 
> http://www.seabreeze.com.au/maps/qld.asp
> 
> Y


Dan

It's my home page using Firefox as well, only I use the Graphs page set to the Gold Coast rather than the one you are showing
http://www.seabreeze.com.au/graphs/qld4.asp

A great site for the fisho :wink:


----------



## boggeyman

hi all 
I will still be in for a fish as i will be having my back cut open 2day it will depend on that but very keen to go. I will be at bonnybrook ramp from 4 am if any 1 is going from there i will wait if that time is 2 early. I will be on CH 22 UHF if any 1 is taking them.

a good web page is

http://www.myforecast.com/bin/tide_list ... tric=false


----------



## xerubus

Looks like I won't be out on Saturday as my back is still giving me some trouble. Hopefully I should be fine to hit the water on Sunday.

Monday looks like it's going to be a cracker weather wise.. damn work!


----------



## boggeyman

hi again 
I will be at donnybrook ramp & i good for sunday & monday as well it looks like the best thing is to stick to the creeks if (if) the wind pick's up. it will be bizy there but as we all know we can get places boat's cant so i plan to have a good time.


----------



## PDO

Donnybrook sounds good to me. I may struggle tomake 4am may be closer to 430 or 5

PDO


----------



## boggeyman

hi again

I just got back from donnybrook went up 2 have a look at what the wind was doing. it was windy (cold) but not much chop i think it will be a good day. i think the forcast will keep a lot of boaty's away. i will be there from around 4am but i have no problem's waiting around if there is some 1 launching from there. CH 22 UHF if you use 1.


----------



## PDO

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll defiantly see you there.

PDO (Paul)


----------



## boggeyman

Hi again 
it's allways good to meet new people.

michael


----------



## pcsolutionman

Ill be there along with my brother. I usually lure fish but the brother likes to bait fish so i think we will be doing that. It will be good to meet a few more of the local yakkers too. We should be there around 5-5:30.

Lee


----------



## boggeyman

hi

i will mostly be using bait but i will be using soft plastic's on the sand flats.
I will wait around for any 1 allready got the car packed.


----------



## FishinDan

Me & a mate should be coming along. Probably more around the 5-5:30 timing...

I've got UHF now as well, so will go 22 as well.

EDIT: Will be at the boat ramp at Donnybrook.

I'll be mainly using HB's & SP's, but I also have a live bait tank I will bring if it comes in handy... If not, it can sit in the crate.


----------



## boggeyman

hi
i will be going from donnybrook boat ramp.


----------



## xerubus

looking forward to reading the reports from this trip guys.... i have a good feeling that there will be some surprise catches. is someone taking a camera along?

went to the physio this afternoon and i *may* be okay to hit the water Sunday or Monday after work.


----------



## JimH

Didn't wenture out to-day due to dicky back. Not getting any better, so will miss the early part of the week-end. Will take it easy tomorrow, visit the folks Sunday, and if capable will go to Donnybrook Monday.

JimH


----------



## pcsolutionman

hope u get better for sunday/monday jimh, It looks like there will be a few of us hitting ewen madock dam on monday if you wanted to join us. the bass should really fire up after this rain

Lee


----------



## xerubus

I'm having a nice warm cuppa and looking out over the passage and it looks bloody nice. Wind doesn't seem too harsh at the moment. Wish I was out there... bet you guys are pulling in some biggins..


----------



## FishinDan

My bloody phone died, so wasnt up in time :evil:

Not happy Jan!


----------



## shayned

Thank God, I got up at 4.30 and was wandering around in a pair of shorts, for about 5 minutes. Straight back to bed and some warmth. I thought if Dan rings I'll jump in the car and meet up but secretly I was praying you would see some sense and stay in bed. Hallelujah brother it was a miracle, the power of prayer drained your phone battery. CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME AN AMEN!!!!! :shock: :wink:


----------



## Nodds

AMEN..............Yeah I must admit it's a bit cold that time of day for me too. Not that the middle of today feels much warmer :?


----------



## FishinDan

Shayne - It's not that the phone went flat, but it makes no sound though the external speaker... So I can talk on the phone, but it doesn't ring, or tell me theres a message, or make an alarm noise to wake me up! 

Will have to get it fixed AGAIN!


----------



## JD

FishinDan said:


> but it doesn't ring, or tell me theres a message, or make an alarm noise to wake me up!
> 
> Will have to get it fixed AGAIN!


Geez Dan, do you think we believe that. You lazy bastard you just wouldn't get out of bed. I was waiting for an sms, had the gear loaded but it was a good day to sleepin. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet

FishinDan said:


> My bloody phone died, so wasnt up in time :evil:
> 
> Not happy Jan!


That's a poor excuse Dan :roll: :wink:

I didnt go because at 4 a.m. it was too bloody cold. I did foolishly go out at margate for a couple of hours later on in the morning. Although it didnt look too bad from the shore, once you got out a few hundred meters it was a different story. The chop wasn't the problem but the wind cut through like a knife.....brrrrr..... Couldn't find any fish about apart from the usual Pike so I came back in, took a while to get the feeling back in my fingers.

So who's going out on Monday ?, the weather looks better as the day will go on. Not sure whether to go up to Bribie or just fish around Scarborough for some of those big Snapper  .


----------



## xerubus

I'm working Monday.. but if all things go to plan I might be able to knock off early enough for a late afternoon session. we'll see.


----------



## FishinDan

Hethens! Non-Believers!

he he

Unfortunately it did die.... And took my 2Gb of music on the mini SD with it. JD - I think I got 1 message to you at some stage in between banging it with my fist and throwing it at a wall...

Scott - Didn't know you'd called  I'm guessing I've probably got missed calls and messages when I put the sim card into another phone.


----------

